# Fuel pump o ring..right



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Recently replaced my fuel pump for my car, and of course the o ring that goes between the fuel sending unit and the gas tank is stretched out to hell.

Went to pressers, autozone, napa, carquest, etc, and have not been able to find this damn o-ring. Do they not make them at all? Should i just get some rubber sealant and just glue the stuff together, that way my gas gauge works once more and i dont leak gas?


----------



## zacward (Aug 23, 2009)

I just reused mine. But with some rtv, it will seal. Youre just gonna have a hard time if that wasnt your problem and you need to take it apart again.


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Of course they make them. Just go to www.nissanpartsdepartment.com
Part number 17342-01A00


----------



## mywhip (Jul 11, 2009)

Thank you very much..i have been everywhere and everyone says they cant get it. I looked it up on the parts department, but couldn't find it :S


----------



## NissanPartsDept (Mar 31, 2010)

Thank you for the purchase. Your part has shipped.


----------

